# Plants In Canada



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for someone in Canada (Preferably near Winnipeg) who can sell me some plants. I'd like Java Moss and Anubis for now but if you have other types of plants that can survive in a low-light, no co2 environment...let me know. I can't find any in Petland which is the only nearby store. I'd pay for shipping and a bit extra for your time if you have extras. Also, a pic of the plants would be nice









Thanks


----------

